# 1944 Columbia Sports Tourist



## Wayne Adam (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi,
   I could use your opinion please. I have the chance to buy a 1944 Columbia Sports Tourist.
 I have to make the guy an offer.
 I don't have any pictures I can post here, but it is in exceptional original unrestored condition.
 It has all of the decals in good shape. It is maroon with black bars & hubs & the original persons saddle, super clean bike.
    Any idea of value?
 Thanks, Wayne


----------



## Land O' Aches (Aug 30, 2012)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hi,
> I could use your opinion please. I have the chance to buy a 1944 Columbia Sports Tourist.
> I have to make the guy an offer.
> I don't have any pictures I can post here, but it is in exceptional original unrestored condition.
> ...




I was _this close_to laying out $500 (with shipping) for one. Came to my senses.

Lando


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 30, 2012)

*Lando...*

Hi Lando,
  If I could get the 44 Sports Tourist in exceptional shape for under $150.00, should I buy it?
 It would be within driving distance, so no shipping. Please let me know.
 Thanks, Wayne


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd buy it for that! Old US lightweights are a lot of fun.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 31, 2012)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hi Lando,
> If I could get the 44 Sports Tourist in exceptional shape for under $150.00, should I buy it?
> It would be within driving distance, so no shipping. Please let me know.
> Thanks, Wayne




Yes, you should.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 31, 2012)

Land O' Aches said:


> I was _this close_to laying out $500 (with shipping) for one. Came to my senses.
> 
> Lando




Was that the really, really nice blue one that was on here earlier this summer? Really nice bike. I looked at it too, but it seemed more a show piece than a rider, and one of the big points of the lightweights is that they can make really good riders.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 31, 2012)

$150 for exceptional war time bike equals exceptional deal & would be a fun rider so I would go for it.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 1, 2012)

How are the tires?  26x1.375 (599) is a hard size to find, it's easier to build a set of wheels in a modern size.  That said, I have 3 of these skinny clunkers in my basement and have been riding one to work all summer (on a modern wheelset).


----------



## Andersonjd (Sep 1, 2012)

*bike for sale*

It's actually my bike for sale...glad to see there's some interest. Was asking $225 on cl, taking offers of all interested. The bike is in great shape, as stated by Wayne earlier. The tires do not hold air though. There was an ebay listing earlier this summer with the correct tube, so I know they're out there. Considering an ebay style listing as well. Highest bidder gets it! Not trying to be a jerk, but not giving the bike away either. 


jason


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 7, 2012)

The frame and rims were cleaned lightly and shined up beautifully. The emblems are in great shape, the flag is as handsome as ever. The hubs and handle bars are blacked out, as is common with War Time bicycles.


----------

